# Hausbesetzer



## Polly (9. Juli 2008)

Malzeit zusammen,

habe ein Vogelhäuschen am Teich wo sich die Spatzen ihr Futter holen.
Seid zwei Tagen ist es besetzt, von einer Brieftaube, die macht nicht wirklich den Eindruck als wenn sie wieder weg möchte. Zwischendurch steckt sie mal den Kopf raus, aber das war es dann auch. Scheint sich richtig wohl zu fühlen.
Nur die Spatzen trauen sich nicht mehr ran.
Die Taube ist nicht Scheu und hat zwei Ringe um, aber leider keine Telefonnummer. Was soll ich machen? Wohnen lassen?


       


Vor einigen Wochen hatte ich schon einmal Besuch von einer Brieftaube.
Die dackelte doch glatt bei mir im Wintergarten umher, hat sich die Körner von meinem Papagei schmecken lassen und sich die Fische im Teich angesehen.
Die hatte aber eine Telefonnummer auf ihrem Ring und ich konnte den Züchter anrufen.

    



Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## Barbor (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

Hallo Anna

die Taube macht nur Pause. Wenn du den Züchter anrufst holt er die zwar ab, wird aber dann von ihm geschlachtet, weil die angeblich nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist. Das weiß ich weil ich mal eine Taube gefunden habe bzw. vor dem überfahren gerettet habe. Habe mich dann beim Tierschutz erkundigt. Die haben mir einen Käfig zur verfügung gestellt und wie Sie wieder __ fliegen konnte habe ich sie frei gelassen.

Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

Hi,

entweder du freundest dich mit ihr an und lässt sie wohnen und fütterst sie - bis du eine taubenfamilie hast (wirst aber dadurch viel verkotung haben ...), oder du fütterst nicht, verkleinerst den häuscheneingang wenn se nicht drinn is (übergangsweise brett mit powerstrips z.b....)

Bei mir kommen immer die eichhörnchen und fressen den vöglein das futter wech .....


----------



## katja (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

hallo anna!

ich hatte auch schon zweimal das vergnügen, dass eine brieftaube zu besuch war. die eine lag leider tot im garten  
der anderen hab ich einen löchrigen wäschekorb übergestülpt und mich hierhin gewandt http://www.brieftaube.de/verirrt/

die abgelesene nummer hab ich dem herrn am telefon durchgegeben und sie wurde noch am selben tag vom besitzer abgeholt.

dass dieser vorhatte, sie zu schlachten, kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen! der hat sich gefreut, sie ihm arm gehabt und gestreichelt!
er erklärte mir, dass diese tauben auch öfter von krähen oder bussarden attackiert werden und so entweder aus erschöpfung notlanden oder eben durch den luftkampf die orientierung verlieren.

versuchs doch einfach mal, beim angegebenen link


----------



## Barbor (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

dass dieser vorhatte, sie zu schlachten, kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen! der hat sich gefreut, sie ihm arm gehabt und gestreichelt!
er erklärte mir, dass diese tauben auch öfter von krähen oder bussarden attackiert werden und so entweder aus erschöpfung notlanden oder eben durch den luftkampf die orientierung verlieren.

@ Katja 
Die halten die Tiere nicht weil sie die schön finden , die wollen nur Preise mit den Tauben machen. Die haben nicht so ein Tierliebesverhalten wie wir. Was wollen die auch noch mit einer verletzten bzw. orientierunglosen Taube?


Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## katja (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

prinzipiell magst du recht haben, das is mir schon klar, aber dieser war wirklich froh und sehr lieb zu der taube, er hat sie sogar mit namen begrüßt! :crazy

vielleicht war es ja nur ein kleiner hobbyzüchter, dem jede seiner paar tauben auch wirklich am herz liegt 

aber ich denke, wenn man sie "freilässt", fliegt sie dann nicht automatisch auch wieder nach hause?


----------



## Polly (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde sie erst mal da lassen wo sie ist. Wenn sie in ein paar Tagen nicht von alleine wieder auf die Socken macht, kann ich sie ja zu meinen Hühnern in den Bauwagen. Von da aus kann sie sich ja in aller ruhe überlegen ob sie bleibt, oder fliegt. Laut Nummer auf dem Ring ist die Taube von diesem Jahr, also noch sehr jung, mal sehen wie sie sich entscheidet.


Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## Barbor (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

Hallo Anna 

das ist eine  Idee.


Lieben Gruß  Ulli


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

find ich auch Anna, 

@ Katja - begrüßt du deine Fischies nicht auch jeden Morgen mit ihren Namen     ?


----------



## katja (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*











ich hab keine fischis mehr.......


----------



## Polly (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

Hallo Katja,

was ist passiert???
Warum kein Teich mehr und keine Fische???

Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## katja (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

hallo anna,

haus inkl. teich verkauft! 

bzw. den teich gibt es nicht mehr, die neuen besitzer haben ihn zumachen lassen....... 

jetzt hab ich nur noch ein kleines pflanzenbecken.


----------



## Annett (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

Moin.

 Aber die Familie "Katinka" denkt schon über einen Teichneubau nach, wie ich beim TT aus beider Munde erfahren durfte. 
Mal sehen, wer sich am Ende mit seinen Vorstellungen durchsetzt. 
Duck und wech.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

Toll, dann kanns ja auch bald losgehen mit der Namenssuche  

Viel Erfolg bei deinem *eventuellen* Projekt !


----------



## katja (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Toll, dann kanns ja auch bald losgehen mit der Namenssuche




nenenenene  

also wenn überhaupt, in weiter zukunft, dann würde es ein teichlein nur mit pflanzen werden! 

wir haben keine lust mehr auf blöd rumstehende filter, kabel, reinigung und irgendwann wieder viel zu viele fische........:evil 

aber wenn ein frosch oder eine kröte käme, würde mir sicher ein name einfallen!


----------



## Eugen (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn überhaupt, in weiter zukunft, dann würde es ein teichlein nur mit pflanzen werden!



   sehr vernünftig, vll. hat euch beim TT der Teich angesteckt.  




			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben keine lust mehr auf blöd rumstehende filter, kabel, ...



stattdessen vielleicht ein schöner __ Lotos.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

Hallo zusammen!



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn ein frosch oder eine kröte käme, würde mir sicher ein name einfallen!



Katja Duuuhhhu!

Den hat mir Elschen mal angeboten.


 
Tschüldigung Elschen!

Katja, vielleicht hat sie ihn ja noch und schenk ihn Dir.

Ich hätte auch schon einen Namen.  

.


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

Volker!

 Der ist schon reisefertig verpackt. Der zieht demnächst nach Menden. 

Dann kannst Du ja ein schönes Zuhause für ihn suchen. 

Der passt außerdem gar nicht in Katjas Garten - nicht seine Farbe!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

....

ich finde __ molche noch viel viel schöner als __ frösche ...

die werden dann schon alle von selber kommen - stell doch mal nen paar bildchen rein wenns soweit ist


----------



## Polly (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

Hallo Katja,

für denen alten Teich tut es mir leid, schade das es Leute gibt die so etwas zuschütten. Na ja, aber Deine Erfahrung hilf Dir den neuen noch schöner zu gestalten und Fehler zu vermeiden. Hat doch auch was Positives.

Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## glasklar (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

hallo anna 
was macht den deine taube ? 
alls ich vor rund 20 jahren das haus baute ! hatte ich auch eine brieftaube zu besuch ,sie hat sich täglich füttern lassen ,und ist nach 1 woche ausgeruht wieder weggeflogen


----------



## Polly (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

Hallo Willi,

sie ist immer noch da. Fliegt ihre Runden über unser Grundstück, sitzt aber gegen Abend wieder in Ihrem Häuschen mit Seeblick. Ich glaube die mag nicht wieder weg.


Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## glasklar (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*



			
				Polly schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Willi,
> 
> sie ist immer noch da. Fliegt ihre Runden über unser Grundstück, sitzt aber gegen Abend wieder in Ihrem Häuschen mit Seeblick. Ich glaube die mag nicht wieder weg.
> 
> ...



hallo anna

was macht deine taube ?


----------



## Polly (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

Hallo Willi,

ist immer noch da. Gegen Fünf Uhr kommt sie jeden Tag nach hause. 

       

Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

Hi,

bei mir gibts auch "Hausbesetzer", zwar keine Vögelchen aber Kerbtiere sind ja auch ganz interessant (die hier hab ich nach einen nächtlichen Ausflug in der Küche wiedergefunden) , vor allen wenn es solche sind  (Verwandte der "spanischen __ Maikäfer":beeten) Die Viecher leben eigentlich in meinem Terrarium zusammen mit 2 Kubalaubfröschen und 3 Rotkehlanolis und sollen denen nur Futter produzieren. Werden aber, wenn Mann sie auf die Hand nimmt gelegentlich sauer und fauchen einen laut an

MfG Frank


----------



## karsten. (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*



			
				Polly schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Willi,
> 
> ist immer noch da. Gegen Fünf Uhr kommt sie jeden Tag nach hause.
> 
> ...



Hallo

solche Expostler besticht man mit Erdnüssen  








schönes WE


----------



## Christine (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

Hallo Anna,

süß, Deine Untermieterin. Wahrscheinlich hat sie sich gedacht, so ein schickes Ferienhaus am See kann man sich nicht entgehen lassen, und einen kurzfristigen Erholungsurlaub eingeschoben.


----------



## Annett (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

Moin.

Ich würde eher mal Erbsen versuchen - Tauben und Erdnüsse? 
Die verwechseln das doch sicherlich nur. 

Wir bauen leider keine Erbsen mehr an. Aber ehemals saßen auf diesen Feldern bevorzugt die Tauben.


----------



## karsten. (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

Hallo Hallo

http://www.stadttauben-online.de/Taubengesundheit/Zwangsernahrung/zwangsernahrung.html
http://www.brieftauben-info.de/versorgung.php?action=2&aut=4&id=31

viele Brieftauben sind an ERDNÜSSE    als Leckerlie für erfolgreiche Arbeit gewöhnt .

dafür gibt´s extra Kleine im Futtermittelhandel

kropfgerecht zerkleinerte gehen auch  

schö WE


----------



## Annett (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hausbesetzer*

Hallo Karsten.

Okok, ich habe nix gesagt.   

Hab mit Tauben bisher nicht viel zu tun gehabt. Joachims Opa hat(te?) welche. 
In der Lehre hatten wir welche. Die bekamen aber nur das Standard-Mischfutter. Die Erbsen usw. waren immer zuerst gefressen. Der Weizen blieb in den Futterschalen....


----------

